# Fat Bunny Needs Vibes



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well i went out to feed the rabbits this morning, and little lump stayed where she was when i opened the door, which isnt usual for her, she stayed where she was when i went to stroke her, again not normal. so i picked her up and she didnt fight at all, on tipping her to look at her bum i noticed that she was now urine scalded down both legs, i only bathed her the other day, i put her down and she moved, but she walked with her bum held too high, i got mum to ring vets while ii bathed her, vets had no slots today, so shes booked in for tomorow morning at 11:20.
she has been very quiet all day and has barly eaten, shes also produced no poos, and i can not feel any gut movement, but that could be because shes so fat i cant feel anything under it, so she is now being syringe fed to try and force her gut to start again.

shes come such a long way in the month she has been here, and i am gutted by this set back, i cant help feel that its my fault, hopefully she can pull through this


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww poor bun bun!!! Though it's hardly your fault!! And you're the one getting her through this! Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

things have got even worse, she was sat squeeking and grinding her teeth, so i got her out to check her, and noticed something lodged in her urethrae, she squeeked and fought when i touched it, i couldnt pull it out with my hands, so out came the tweezers, and i pulled out a nice big stone, a couple of minutes later and i checked her, pulled her bits back to have a good look, and found another one, i was able to remove that without the tweezers, and shes quiet again, im so worried for her
shes had some pineapple juice to try and disolve any more stones


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor little mite - hope she improves x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I know it's late at night but this little rabbit needs to be seen by a vet this evening, I know it's inconvenient and I know it's going to cost you, but that's the truth of the matter 

She may need painkillers and an injection to stimulate gut movement. Gut stasis can kill within hours.

I can appreciate you are worried, so please do the right thing and call emergency vet ...

Hope she is okay, but she needs professional help tonight.

Info below explains how serious this is 

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-5/bladder-disease.html


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she has already had that im not thick, if i wasnt able to administer that medication at home i would have been straight on the vets doorstep this morning demanding they do it there and then.
i have also already been on the phone to my vet, since discovering the stones, if she doesnt wee in couple of hours then she NEEDS to be seen, and WILL be seen


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> she has already had that im not thick, if i wasnt able to administer that medication at home i would have been straight on the vets doorstep this morning demanding they do it there and then.
> i have also already been on the phone to my vet, since discovering the stones, if she doesnt wee in couple of hours then she NEEDS to be seen, and WILL be seen


I know you are worried but no need to be so rude ... hope bunny is okay.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I know you are worried but no need to be so rude ... hope bunny is okay.


well please dont take me for an idiot, i know there are some of them about, but i am most deffinatly not one.
i would NEVER deprive an animal of vet care if it was needed


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> well please dont take me for an idiot, i know there are some of them about, but i am most deffinatly not one.
> i would NEVER deprive an animal of vet care if it was needed


Sorry I bothered posting ...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hope she is ok hun x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> well please dont take me for an idiot, i know there are some of them about, but i am most deffinatly not one.
> i would NEVER deprive an animal of vet care if it was needed


I think it's better to inform people whether they already know or not than assume everyone knows what they're doing and never give out advice....

You didn't mention anything about administering painkillers or use the term stasis so I think it was a bit of an over reaction at amethyst who was just trying to help and couldn't possibly have known what steps you'd taken.

Not meaning to cause an argument, as i'm sure you're just stressed over the situation. I hope bun is ok.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> Hope she is ok hun x


thanks hun

we are up to 5 stones now
the last 3 are half the size of the first 2, and im able to remove them with just my hands, we have a steady "leak" of liquid, not an actual wee, but things are moving along which is good


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

sending postive vibes to you and your bun xxxxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> I think it's better to inform people whether they already know or not than assume everyone knows what they're doing and never give out advice....
> 
> You didn't mention anything about administering painkillers or use the term stasis so I think it was a bit of an over reaction at amethyst who was just trying to help and couldn't possibly have known what steps you'd taken.
> 
> Not meaning to cause an argument, as i'm sure you're just stressed over the situation. I hope bun is ok.


she posts enough in this section to know i am not a fool, she could have asked if she had recived anything rather then tell me i NEED to take her to a vet to recive it.
i thought i had put she had had that in my post, but i obviously didnt

some people just need to remember not every one who posts is a muppet. people seem to make that assumption much too often.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> she posts enough in this section to know i am not a fool, she could have asked if she had recived anything rather then tell me i NEED to take her to a vet to recive it.
> i thought i had put she had had that in my post, but i obviously didnt
> 
> some people just need to remember not every one who posts is a muppet. people seem to make that assumption much too often.


For heavens sake I know you are upset but get over yourself ... You gave scant information to be honest I can't remember what you have posted in the past!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just to add my little bit. I tend to assume anyone I don't know that posts here is an idiot (not in a rude sense but just knowing little about rabbits) and will give advice accordingly. Ithink people on here go by number of posts as well as to how much advice/info to give, a newer person may be here to find lots of info rather than someone who's been here for a long time has probably already heard it all. I'd rather assume people as idiots and give too much advice than assume people know everything and leave them to it maybe risking a bunnies health by doing so. Too much advice is better than no advice.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hoping bunny has eaten and wee'ed overnight and is feeling better this morning?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> some people just need to remember not every one who posts is a muppet. people seem to make that assumption much too often.


surely it's better to assume everyone is an idiot and give advice where it may not be needed than assume everyone knows what they're talking about and not give advice where it may save an animals life or even improve their welfare?

I read through the small animal section most days and I don't have any idea what pets you have or how experienced you are in medicating at home. The fact you tried to book an appointment at the vet would tell me you're not 100% confident in treating at home and, again, you didn't say anything about medicating her, so if amythest hadn't suggested taking her to the vet asap for painkillers and gut stimulant I certainly would have done.

How is bun today? Good news from the vet I hope


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope shes ok, this sounds so painful I cant imagine what she is going through


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Just to add my little bit. I tend to assume anyone I don't know that posts here is an idiot (not in a rude sense but just knowing little about rabbits) and will give advice accordingly. Ithink people on here go by number of posts as well as to how much advice/info to give, a newer person may be here to find lots of info rather than someone who's been here for a long time has probably already heard it all. I'd rather assume people as idiots and give too much advice than assume people know everything and leave them to it maybe risking a bunnies health by doing so. Too much advice is better than no advice.


Completely agree, think some people are very quick to bite at others for just trying to help. Lets all have a group hug!!

Hope bun is improving


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree it is better to give too much info than too little on the off chance.

Saying that Lil Miss is one of the dominant members of the Rabbits forum and am surprised also at some of the responses from other frequent visitors to Rabbits who I would have thought would be aware of this. Anyhow I can assure you Lil Miss is no idiot  and joking aside should not be treated like one.

How is the BIG bunny? xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

How is she? Hope she is ok x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I agree it is better to give too much info than too little on the off chance.
> 
> Saying that Lil Miss is one of the dominant members of the Rabbits forum and am surprised also at some of the responses from other frequent visitors to Rabbits who I would have thought would be aware of this. Anyhow I can assure you Lil Miss is no idiot  and joking aside should not be treated like one.
> 
> How is the BIG bunny? xx


If I've said anything to you lil miss I apologise, I've not been around much due to Jack and Rosie. I've only checked every now and then for threads that catch my attention as needing a reply otherwise I've not paid much attention recently. Jacks entertaining himself a bit more now (found his hands and his feet now they're his favourite toys) and not permenantly attached to me anymore so I can hover around a bit more now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I agree it is better to give too much info than too little on the off chance.
> 
> Saying that Lil Miss is one of the dominant members of the Rabbits forum and am surprised also at some of the responses from other frequent visitors to Rabbits who I would have thought would be aware of this. Anyhow I can assure you Lil Miss is no idiot  and joking aside should not be treated like one.
> 
> How is the BIG bunny? xx


Sometimes responses are taken the wrong way too, if we are discussing rabbits like I used an example of my mini lop on another thread it was taken the wrong way i knew the bun in question was a rescue and was just saying i had the same problem but had my head bitten off for it. :blink: I always agree with Lil miss' posts, I think shes very knowledgable.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kammie said:


> If I've said anything to you lil miss I apologise, I've not been around much due to Jack and Rosie. I've only checked every now and then for threads that catch my attention as needing a reply otherwise I've not paid much attention recently. Jacks entertaining himself a bit more now (found his hands and his feet now they're his favourite toys) and not permenantly attached to me anymore so I can hover around a bit more now.


No you've hardly been on recently I know hun! And you are right...too much info is better than not enough


----------

